# Male with retained testicles?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is an adult male I got at the pet store a 2-3 months back, has been in good health since I got him, I just noticed recently that his testicles appear to be retained in his body. I have a couple pics but they're not very good. They don't seem to bother him, and he's gotten 2 of my does pregnant so he has no problems with fertility. I was just wondering if this is something that I need to be concerned about, or is it normal? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what they'll look like when the buck is cold - they hold them up in their body so that the sperm doesn't get cold. Are they like this all the time or do they come down after he's warmed up when you've been handling him for a while?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If they are pulled up like that all the tim,e it's nothing to worry about. It's possible he's sterile, it's possible he's cold, it's possible it's just the way his body is built. Shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd have thought a buck like this might have reduced fertility, but even the little bucks can draw the testes up like this. I saw a lot of this after the accident last December, and in that case there were some fertility issues along with urinary blockage. sounds like this little guy is doing OK on both accounts though.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!! I didn't realize it, but we've just had a bit of a cold snap! No wonder I didn't notice it before! Thanks all!


----------

